# Post your Ice Cream Sandwich CM9 Homescreen/Setup



## makeveli007

Now that CM9 Alpha is released and folks are beginning to setup their widgets/screens to their likings - lets see 'em!!!


----------



## Gnubug

I dont use ICS anymore, I have moved on to the SFT (Santa Fe Turkey) Alpha CM10 Release.


----------



## DanWilson

Man your Touchpad got messed up bro. Holes all over the bottom, and the screen is all cheesy.
I'll get some screens up soon. In this post. I'll be on the first damn page









Either way, anyone know if the Transformer widgets work? Probably need to be from the Prime ICS ROM though.


----------



## fattire

Gnubug said:


> I dont use ICS anymore, I have moved on to the SFT (Santa Fe Turkey) Alpha CM10 Release.


Is that one of them jumbacos?


----------



## Gnubug

fattire said:


> Is that one of them jumbacos?


Just the pickle!
*Please dont be offended anyone, as people around here know, I like to try to inject irrelevant humor when not trying to help out just to remind people to just not be so serious and just laugh every once in awhile*


----------



## ears1991

Still looking for some good tablet widgets, need a nice clock, too lazy to use minimalistic text though...


----------



## DanWilson

ears1991 said:


> Still looking for some good tablet widgets, need a nice clock, too lazy to use minimalistic text though...


Whats the weather widget? And does it have an app to go with it?
Also - Minimalistic Text! Thanks for reminding me of that. Now to waste god knows how much of my life setting it up...


----------



## Turdbogls

reserving my spot. heading home a little early so i can flash CM9 and get it set up. cannot wait.
the screen shot above makes me happy, because the asus weather widget and some of the tablet only apps i have will actually work now







hopefully











DanWilson said:


> Whats the weather widget? And does it have an app to go with it?


asus weather widget. as for an app to go along with it, no idea. i can tell you in about 6 hours, but i am sure he will post before then


----------



## Rescuer

wallpaper http://img638.images...4360/161801.jpg

others that i like to use:


----------



## DanWilson

Turdbogls said:


> reserving my spot. heading home a little early so i can flash CM9 and get it set up. cannot wait.
> the screen shot above makes me happy, because the asus weather widget and some of the tablet only apps i have will actually work now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus weather widget. as for an app to go along with it, no idea. i can tell you in about 6 hours, but i am sure he will post before then


Cheers, got it now. Tapping it just brings up settings for it, so I've sat BeWeather Pro next to it incase I ever want a portrait locked video of the weather


----------



## jimbob

Having fun setting up at mo..lol


----------



## makeveli007

**Moderator - the old "Post your CM7 screenshot" thread has been changed to CM9 - PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD.**


----------



## yeahman45

i say leave this thread for cm9 screens and keep the other thread for cm7 ... i don't think everyone will update to cm9 like me.


----------



## rzkma

i agree with yeahman45. keep these two threads separate. please.


----------



## chiaroscuro

nice screens...


----------



## Trail Snail

Here is what I have. Just flashed CM9 last night.

Sent from my CM9 Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## deathknellx

I will get a screen up too...just fiddling with right now.


----------



## burritoboy9984

yeahman45 said:


> i say leave this thread for cm9 screens and keep the other thread for cm7 ... i don't think everyone will update to cm9 like me.


Agreed.

-Erik


----------



## simollie

ears1991 said:


> Still looking for some good tablet widgets, need a nice clock, too lazy to use minimalistic text though...


What's that calendar widget you were using? Looks great.
I use SiMi Clock widget. It has the minimalism feel but still feature rich.


----------



## Stuart_f

If you click on the "more screen detail" button in his post it'll take you to a site where it explains every widget on show. Very clever idea.


----------



## stanis3k

Turdbogls said:


> reserving my spot. heading home a little early so i can flash CM9 and get it set up. cannot wait.
> the screen shot above makes me happy, because the asus weather widget and some of the tablet only apps i have will actually work now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus weather widget. as for an app to go along with it, no idea. i can tell you in about 6 hours, but i am sure he will post before then


for the asus widget how do i force to display in farenheit, i select it in the options but it still displays in celcius


----------



## Trail Snail

stanis3k said:


> for the asus widget how do i force to display in farenheit, i select it in the options but it still displays in celcius


When you change it, do not hold the Touchpad in Landscape. If you do you will not see the Save button at the bottom. Rotate it and you will see it show up.


----------



## andylap

Heres mine


----------



## austinb324

yeahman45 said:


> i say leave this thread for cm9 screens and keep the other thread for cm7 ... i don't think everyone will update to cm9 like me.


Ok, how about this: I am going to change the title(of my thread, not this one) to "Show your TouchPad Homescreen". Leaves it open for other Roms as well.


----------



## sixohtew

Loving cm9 :]

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## heavenly

Here is mine.

Home








Social








Media








Weather


----------



## Sapient

heavenly said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Home
> View attachment 15501
> 
> 
> Social
> View attachment 15503
> 
> 
> Media
> View attachment 15504
> 
> 
> Weather
> View attachment 15502


How do you achieve this hub-like look, with the different wallpapers?


----------



## heavenly

Sapient said:


> How do you achieve this hub-like look, with the different wallpapers?


MultiLive Wallpaper allows you to have different wallpapers for different screens.
Used Minimalistic text to create the buttons on the left and ADW-EX allows you to create icons for the screens.


----------



## Sapient

heavenly said:


> MultiLive Wallpaper allows you to have different wallpapers for different screens.
> Used Minimalistic text to create the buttons on the left and ADW-EX allows you to create icons for the screens.


Thanks! I've been using ADW EX forever, but I didn't know it allowed for links to specific home screens.


----------



## joenilan

sixohtew said:


> Loving cm9 :]
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


whats the facebook and twitter widgets you're using?


----------



## nomedias

Another reason I prefer Android over IOS, having a calculator widget on my desktop.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## digtemlows




----------



## sanerunr

Trail Snail said:


> Here is what I have. Just flashed CM9 last night.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9

I understand with Titanium Backup and the like you can restore apps, but AFAIK, you can never restore your widgets, etc. I'm impressed by some of your creations, but what do you do when you have to update CM9?


----------



## rjl9

Here's my pretty simple setup


----------



## Blazing angel

How are you all getting your homescreens so "close to the edge". Nova launcher limites the edges on mine. I guess only the stock launcher gives it to the edge?


----------



## rjl9

Yea I just have whatever the default with cm9 has. Seems to work perfectly.


----------



## BigMamaSci

heavenly said:


> MultiLive Wallpaper allows you to have different wallpapers for different screens.
> Used Minimalistic text to create the buttons on the left and ADW-EX allows you to create icons for the screens.


I have each of these apps but I'm feeling really stupid as I can't figure out how to link to different screens. Any tips?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lhupman

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Aganar

Topic inspired me to move most of my widgets off the main page and go for a minimalist aesthetic. It's a work in progress, obviously, as that wallpaper is a little too busy for minimalism


----------



## digtemlows

Blazing angel said:


> How are you all getting your homescreens so "close to the edge". Nova launcher limites the edges on mine. I guess only the stock launcher gives it to the edge?


I use ADW EX. Works Great!


----------



## asif9t9

Minimalist looks cool when posting screenshots on a forum, but I love having active widgets, like for me sports scores. Widgets are the reason we prefer Android over IOS.


----------



## gor

Blazing angel said:


> How are you all getting your homescreens so "close to the edge". Nova launcher limites the edges on mine. I guess only the stock launcher gives it to the edge?


nova launcher settings>desktop>grid size>columns 9-10
adjusting columns and rows in Nova can let you put stuff to the very edge of screen. I use; rows=7 columns=10


----------



## macauman

Blazing angel said:


> How are you all getting your homescreens so "close to the edge". Nova launcher limites the edges on mine. I guess only the stock launcher gives it to the edge?


Update your Nova Launcher to Beta 13. Beta 12 has huge gap. I am using Beta 13 with grid 8 x 9. 10 columns seem to be too crowded for me.


----------



## k-dogg

ears1991 said:


> Still looking for some good tablet widgets, need a nice clock, too lazy to use minimalistic text though...


Nice calendar widget too--which one is that? The stock one, and could that be set up on the lock screen? I'm still on WebOS and haven't made the CM jump.


----------



## ears1991

k-dogg said:


> Nice calendar widget too--which one is that? The stock one, and could that be set up on the lock screen? I'm still on WebOS and haven't made the CM jump.


its https://market.android.com/details?id=com.anod.calendar you could have it on your lockscreen if you used an app called widgetlocker which lets you do all sorts with your lockscreen.
Defintely install cm man! ICS is soo good and will just get better


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow

heavenly said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Home
> View attachment 15501
> 
> 
> Social
> View attachment 15503
> 
> 
> Media
> View attachment 15504
> 
> 
> Weather
> View attachment 15502


How do you make the clock widget you have? I know it's minimalistic text, but I don't know how to make it overlap like that.


----------



## heavenly

TenderloinShadow said:


> How do you make the clock widget you have? I know it's minimalistic text, but I don't know how to make it overlap like that.


Its not minimalistic, its the BobClockD3 widget from the market.


----------



## thewhiteboy

Trail Snail said:


> Here is what I have. Just flashed CM9 last night.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Touchpad using Tapatalk


Which weather widget are you using?


----------



## Syxx

Keeping things pretty minimalist, using Apex Launcher, stock "Phase Beam" live wallpaper, stock analog clock, asus weather. Beautiful Widgets on the weather page.


----------



## DreamScar

Mine is pretty boring.


----------



## jfizz88

Simple


----------



## mrlatepass

heavenly said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Home
> View attachment 15501
> 
> 
> Social
> View attachment 15503
> 
> 
> Media
> View attachment 15504
> 
> 
> Weather
> View attachment 15502


This...is...pure...SEXY


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Does anyone have the minimalistic text apk? It's telling me my TP isn't compatible, even after changing the build prop to make it a GT-i9100

EDIT: Nevermind, had to change my dpi back to 160


----------



## crump84

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Does anyone have the minimalistic text apk? It's telling me my TP isn't compatible, even after changing the build prop to make it a GT-i9100


Try this

Edit to your edit: link removed 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavenly

Spent some more time on this... Part 1 of 2
Lock Screen:








Weather Screen:








Games Screen:








continued...


----------



## heavenly

continued... Part 2 of 2

Home Screen:








Media Screen:








Social Screen:








Hopefully will stay like this for some time...


----------



## thewhiteboy

Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


----------



## bertmansk

thewhiteboy said:


> Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


yea whats the point

*bertmansk inconspicuously removes his clock widget*


----------



## heavenly

thewhiteboy said:


> Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


Good point.. Now I have to find how to remove the time in the corner.


----------



## megalodon_67

Hi there....what kind of Widgets are yo using? Looks great! Thx Peter

send from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

heavenly said:


> Good point.. Now I have to find how to remove the time in the corner.


Good one.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Have been searching for one. May I know which calendar widget you use..


----------



## HY-rowi

thewhiteboy said:


> Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


Because that clock is hard to see and small and boring.


----------



## gflare

[email protected] said:


> Have been searching for one. May I know which calendar widget you use..


Looks like simple calendar widget to me...
Link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.anod.calendar&hl=en


----------



## beardedspoooon

Been using this for a while now:










Battery bar is redundant, but it looks cool.


----------



## Revs9k01

heavenly said:


> continued... Part 2 of 2
> 
> Home Screen:
> View attachment 15811
> 
> 
> Media Screen:
> View attachment 15812
> 
> 
> Social Screen:
> View attachment 15813
> 
> 
> Hopefully will stay like this for some time...


Can i please know the apps you are using to get this look? I think it is extremely organized and im jealous! the page selector on the left is great and everything else. Mad Props!


----------



## mnoram

Anyone else having trouble with multlive wallpaper? I'm at 132 dpi and using nova launcher. It displays correctly for a while but then show the wallpapers all shrunk at the bottom overlapping each other. I would switch to nova launcher but I really like the new drawer look for apps/widgets

Edit: Nevermind. The "workaround for some home application" was set to "Honeycomb Tablet". Putting back to none has fix it for now...


----------



## asif9t9

thewhiteboy said:


> Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


 Agree. It's seems like something natural to have. But now with the Asus Weather widget, no more need for a clock to be center stage.


----------



## heavenly

Revs9k01 said:


> Can i please know the apps you are using to get this look? I think it is extremely organized and im jealous! the page selector on the left is great and everything else. Mad Props!


I used the guide from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232359 Hope it helps you.


----------



## kl25

hi everyone, im new to all this hopefully i can get some help from you guys.

all the homescreens posted look amazing. especially with the organization of icons in folders

can one of you please point me in the right direction as to where i can start with this as i have no clue lol. ive used adw launcher on my phone and that's about it.

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

[email protected] said:


> Looks like simple calendar widget to me...
> Link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.anod.calendar&hl=en


That's it 

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz

heavenly said:


> continued... Part 2 of 2
> 
> Home Screen:
> View attachment 15811
> 
> 
> Media Screen:
> View attachment 15812
> 
> 
> Social Screen:
> View attachment 15813
> 
> 
> Hopefully will stay like this for some time...


omg you're making us all look bad.
someone ban him.
xd


----------



## kl25

does anyone know how to change the drawer style back to the original ICS style? the animation of the original app drawer looks smoother and i like the transition effects.


----------



## vmax711

kl25 said:


> does anyone know how to change the drawer style back to the original ICS style? the animation of the original app drawer looks smoother and i like the transition effects.


doesnt nova launcher do the trick?


----------



## vmax711

Wallpaper: http://tinypic.com/r/jif0wz/5 (taken from wallbase)

Launcher: Nova Laucher http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## kl25

vmax711 said:


> doesnt nova launcher do the trick?


sorry i forgot to mentioned i am using adw launcher ex now


----------



## vmax711

kl25 said:


> sorry i forgot to mentioned i am using adw launcher ex now


nova launcher is very much like ics launcher, with adw-ish options... custom grid size,multiple home screens,....


----------



## Sapient

Trying to crop wallpapers I like is driving me nuts. I almost always use landscape orientation, but I can't just take a wallpaper that would fit the screen nicely. I have to crop it down so I lose much of the picture.

Is this just me? Am I missing something obvious? I'd demonstrate with a screenshot if I could figure out how to take one.


----------



## worm9111

Sapient said:


> Trying to crop wallpapers I like is driving me nuts. I almost always use landscape orientation, but I can't just take a wallpaper that would fit the screen nicely. I have to crop it down so I lose much of the picture.
> 
> Is this just me? Am I missing something obvious? I'd demonstrate with a screenshot if I could figure out how to take one.


Use Wallpaper Wizardrii, https://market.android.com/details?id=com.twistedapps.wallpaperwizardrii&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS50d2lzdGVkYXBwcy53YWxscGFwZXJ3aXphcmRyaWkiXQ.. to apply wallpaper. You don't have to crop so you don't lose quality.


----------



## Sapient

worm9111 said:


> Use Wallpaper Wizardrii, https://market.andro...XphcmRyaWkiXQ.. to apply wallpaper. You don't have to crop so you don't lose quality.


Thanks. Unfortunately, it is "not compatible with this device". I'm also not as much worried about quality as I am the fact I can't get the whole image on the screen.

ETA: Downloaded it from their website. http://wallpaperwiza...ad/download.htm

ETA2: I may be an idiot, but I can't get this to work. I start with an image that is about the same size as my screen in landscape. I can't get it to fill my landscape screen with the image. I either get a small version that is sitting partially below the bottom of the screen, or something zoomed in so that I only see about half the image.


----------



## andylap

heres mine couple changes to make it more unique still basic dont do the widgets or any of that
View attachment 15938


----------



## worm9111

Sapient said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, it is "not compatible with this device". I'm also not as much worried about quality as I am the fact I can't get the whole image on the screen.
> 
> ETA: Downloaded it from their website. http://wallpaperwiza...ad/download.htm
> 
> ETA2: I may be an idiot, but I can't get this to work. I start with an image that is about the same size as my screen in landscape. I can't get it to fill my landscape screen with the image. I either get a small version that is sitting partially below the bottom of the screen, or something zoomed in so that I only see about half the image.


I use stretch landscape on most of my images and they look great. What are the dimensions of your image you are having problems with? Have you tried a different wallpaper to see how it looks.


----------



## Sapient

worm9111 said:


> I use stretch landscape on most of my images and they look great. What are the dimensions of your image you are having problems with? Have you tried a different wallpaper to see how it looks.


I've tried multiple images with various resolutions with my touchpad set to both 132 and 160 dpi. Here is an example wallpaper: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/309445 . The best I can do in landscape is to have about 1/3rd of the bottom cut off. I imagine there is some setting I am just not seeing.


----------



## joegti




----------



## 46hemi

maybe someone can lend a hand to a noob. I upgraded to ICS 0.5 went smoothly no issues. I loaded AWD Launcher from the market but I cannot seem to find the option to allow widgets to overlap. Maybe I am missing something or ADW is not the est option?


----------



## Rhenzhen

rjl9 said:


> Here's my pretty simple setup


Hi! I'm just new here. What widgets did you use to make it looks like this? What launcher do i have to use to create a multiple apps in one circle? Thanks!


----------



## Sapient

46hemi said:


> maybe someone can lend a hand to a noob. I upgraded to ICS 0.5 went smoothly no issues. I loaded AWD Launcher from the market but I cannot seem to find the option to allow widgets to overlap. Maybe I am missing something or ADW is not the est option?


I'm not certain, but that option may only be in the paid "AWD EX" version.


----------



## itsdollar

Rhenzhen said:


> Hi! I'm just new here. What widgets did you use to make it looks like this? What launcher do i have to use to create a multiple apps in one circle? Thanks!


it looks like the Asus weather widget. For the multiple apps just drag one over another and it creates folders. A new iCS feature


----------



## asif9t9

joegti said:


>


I had that email widget at first, but then I realized I didn't like the idea of just anyone who picks up my tablet getting to see gawd knows what in my emails. I know anyone can hit the email app, but still too much for it to be out there like that.


----------



## rjl9

Rhenzhen said:


> Hi! I'm just new here. What widgets did you use to make it looks like this? What launcher do i have to use to create a multiple apps in one circle? Thanks!


I used the Asus weather widget... you can find it discussed in these forums. Then minimalistic text for the clock in text format. I use the stock launcher that came with cm9 but those folders you see are an ics thing. All you need to do is drag an icon on top of another one and drop it and it creates this folder . Hope that helps!


----------



## milski65

SPB Shell 3D. It runs smoothly.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Alzest

My homescreen







nothing much...


----------



## joegti

asif9t9 said:


> I had that email widget at first, but then I realized I didn't like the idea of just anyone who picks up my tablet getting to see gawd knows what in my emails. I know anyone can hit the email app, but still too much for it to be out there like that.


My hands are the only one on mine so I dont have that issue ;P


----------



## Rhenzhen

Guys where do you get your amazing Wallpapers? They are all beautiful!


----------



## jiggapj

Alzest said:


> My homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much...


I really like your wallpaper, could you share it please ?


----------



## andylap

starting to work on a green theme for cm9

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16276]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16273]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16272]


----------



## preedroid

mnoram said:


> Anyone else having trouble with multlive wallpaper? I'm at 132 dpi and using nova launcher. It displays correctly for a while but then show the wallpapers all shrunk at the bottom overlapping each other. I would switch to nova launcher but I really like the new drawer look for apps/widgets
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. The "workaround for some home application" was set to "Honeycomb Tablet". Putting back to none has fix it for now...


How do I can the workaround for some home application?


----------



## centralvalley

preedroid said:


> How do I can the workaround for some home application?


Live wallpapers>Multipicture live wallpaper>settings>workaround for some home application

I think this is what you were asking for.


----------



## stryver

Using adw-ex with standard dock, theme, cube transition, Facebook fancy Widgets, koi premium live wallpaper with custom images and uh...I think that's all....

Also the uploader would only allow me to upload this one pic...


----------



## IceyYou

Home screen (pic one)
Left screen; (pic two)
Right screen; (pic three)

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## joshoid

joegti said:


>


Where did you pull your icons from?
Thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGingerBreadMan

120DPI is pretty great, though sometimes too small, wish we could run the native 132.


----------



## GarfieldDC

Here's what I have... Only one home screen, I don't like multiple screens.


----------



## ShadowA2J

Here's my take on the hub setup. I really liked it when I saw it posted earlier in this thread.

If you want to see full size images you can go to my website here: http://www.survivethisdigitalworld.com/pics.html


----------



## panman86

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## panman86

joshoid said:


> Where did you pull your icons from?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Believe they're Metrostation Icons. https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.u1aryz.products.metrostation

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## joshoid

gor said:


> nova launcher settings>desktop>grid size>columns 9-10
> adjusting columns and rows in Nova can let you put stuff to the very edge of screen. I use; rows=7 columns=10


I can't find move launcher settings.... please help. Also, where do I update move launcher?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## sixohtew

You have to hit the menu button located next to the app drawer button and go to nova settings..in nova settings you can check for updates at the bottom of the screen

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Lothinator

Here is my current setup..... Hoping Tapatalk doesn't mangle the image too badly.

Yes I realize this is pretty vanilla compared to some of what has been shared, but I'm not here to impress.

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## willow

I'm using asus weather widget but i cant seem to get it to use Fahrenheit. And i have changed it in settings. Any help?


----------



## panman86

willow said:


> I'm using asus weather widget but i cant seem to get it to use Fahrenheit. And i have changed it in settings. Any help?


You must switch to portrait which reveals a save button in settings.


----------



## scrizz

Lothinator said:


> Here is my current setup..... Hoping Tapatalk doesn't mangle the image too badly.
> 
> Yes I realize this is pretty vanilla compared to some of what has been shared, but I'm not here to impress.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


you might want to edit out your email.


----------



## Lothinator

scrizz said:


> you might want to edit out your email.


My email is all over the net if anyone wants it LOL...

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## scrizz

Lothinator said:


> My email is all over the net if anyone wants it LOL...
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


k lol


----------



## macauman

I am not here to impress. I just like stock and simple. I am going to change my wallpaper soon. =]


----------



## JohnnyTran

Lothinator said:


> Here is my current setup..... Hoping Tapatalk doesn't mangle the image too badly.
> 
> Yes I realize this is pretty vanilla compared to some of what has been shared, but I'm not here to impress.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


Where do I get that 5 day minimal weather widget?

Are there any suggestions on how I can consolidate multiple RSS feeds into one widget? I wish there was a way to implement tabs that way one widget can hold all my different feeds. Similarly, I want a way to get tabs in my twitter feed for different people.

Oh and my Google Calendar never installed/worked so I have no widget for that


----------



## Lothinator

JohnnyTran said:


> Where do I get that 5 day minimal weather widget?


I use Palmary Weather.

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## slyr114

My current wallpaper is this but i cannot take a screenshot right now away from device. http://i.imgur.com/C46or.png


----------



## johnforamerica

I've been googling my ass off and can't find an answer for this...

Running CM9 on Touchpad, _*how do you add a widget from the homescreen?! *_

Is the only option _*REALLY*_ to:
go to the apps drawer
go to widgets
scroll through until I find the widget I want
In other words, is there no "long press on desktop" or similar option? (I know I can use alternate launchers, I'm wondering about the stock CM9). Thanks!


----------



## Salvation27

johnforamerica said:


> I've been googling my ass off and can't find an answer for this...
> 
> Running CM9 on Touchpad, _*how do you add a widget from the homescreen?! *_
> 
> Is the only option _*REALLY*_ to:
> go to the apps drawer
> go to widgets
> scroll through until I find the widget I want
> In other words, is there no "long press on desktop" or similar option? (I know I can use alternate launchers, I'm wondering about the stock CM9). Thanks!


That is correct. I'm not excited about that either!


----------



## TheRealHotshot

Just installed CM9 the other day will be posting homescreen/setup in a few days.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmage

Here is mine

http://www.imgur.com/dK9u1.jpg

I'm a little LCD about my screen. It has to be symmetrical.


----------



## ears1991

johnforamerica said:


> I've been googling my ass off and can't find an answer for this...
> 
> Running CM9 on Touchpad, _*how do you add a widget from the homescreen?! *_
> 
> Is the only option _*REALLY*_ to:
> go to the apps drawer
> go to widgets
> scroll through until I find the widget I want
> In other words, is there no "long press on desktop" or similar option? (I know I can use alternate launchers, I'm wondering about the stock CM9). Thanks!


use nova launcher, atm the cm launcher (trebuchet) is a bit limited in features, nova lets you use the old fashioned way of adding.


----------



## lieffring

andylap said:


> Heres mine


how did you change the color of the soft keys? on your cm9 touchpad


----------



## MidnightRob

Here's part of mine. Wanted everytyhing on the desktop to have a hub type feeling.


----------



## thedan55

This is how I've done mine. Still a noob when it comes to themeing Android but I'm learning and experimenting. 
I'd love some feedback  Sent from my ICS CM9 HP TouchpadRead the first post and the first page Use the search button


----------



## thedan55

Sorry don't know what happened to my last post here is the picture









Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## makatram

Just made jump to cm9 on my touchpad few days ago..... this is what I got so far










Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## thedan55

MidnightRob said:


> Here's part of mine. Wanted everytyhing on the desktop to have a hub type feeling.


what icon pack did you use?


----------



## vaccdroid

WHat widget is that with the weather and time ? Its pretty awesome. Thanks.

Edit : Sorry left the photo out. Post # 31



nomedias said:


> Another reason I prefer Android over IOS, having a calculator widget on my desktop.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## PainToad

Android be an ugly beast.


----------



## MidnightRob

thedan55 said:


> what icon pack did you use?


 It's the glow legacy icon pack. There's themes for most of laucnchers too.


----------



## ntnwwnet

Here's mine. Minimal to the max.

http://cl.nil.gs/2t2d0Q173X143E392w0O


----------



## amena09

here is mine! lemme know what you guys think


----------



## thedan55

Hi lads I'm running CM9 alpha 2 on my hp touchpad and I'm trying to get multi live wallpaper to work bit its just not happening. I'm running nova launcher with 3 home pages.

The problem I'm having is that wallpapers don't align up to the pages and I've gone through all the settings and I just can't get it to work. Any ideas??

I've uploaded a Picture. To show you the issues. The picture on my main home pages looks fine but moving to the left or right gives me this....









Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## Sapient

thedan55 said:


> This is how I've done mine. Still a noob when it comes to themeing Android but I'm learning and experimenting.
> I'd love some feedback  Sent from my ICS CM9 HP TouchpadRead the first post and the first page Use the search button


Looks good. What weather widget and icon theme are you using?


----------



## Gsizzle84

Sapient said:


> Looks good. What weather widget and icon theme are you using?


Its the Asus weather widget.


----------



## Gsizzle84

Rhenzhen said:


> Guys where do you get your amazing Wallpapers? They are all beautiful!


Simply google 1280x800 wallpapers and BAM you will have some nice elegant pics to make your TP sparkle.


----------



## Salvation27

Gsizzle84 said:


> Simply google 1280x800 wallpapers and BAM you will have some nice elegant pics to make your TP sparkle.


I believe that is not the best resolution to use. There is a wallpaper sub-topic here, where the gentleman (slyr114) has setup an imgur gallery with fantastic wallpapers, and if you message him, he'll make whatever wallpaper you want to look extremely good.........

If he doesn't object, here's the link:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Salvation27

1536x1024


----------



## thedan55

Sapient said:


> Looks good. What weather widget and icon theme are you using?


Yes it's the Asus weather widget. And I'm using the metrostation icon pack

Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## mcdaking84

maybe I am missing something but how are people getting the dock to show up?


----------



## Gsizzle84

mcdaking84 said:


> I believe that is not the best resolution to use. There is a wallpaper sub-topic here, where the gentleman (slyr114) has setup an imgur gallery with fantastic wallpapers, and if you message him, he'll make whatever wallpaper you want to look extremely good.........
> 
> If he doesn't object, here's the link:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Thanks for the share, but been using 1280x800 for the longest time, got no issues with it.


----------



## slyr114

Thats fine, if thats what works for you, but these work best since there is no crop or blur when set properly. Like i said tho if that is what works for you keep on doin it!


----------



## thedan55

My latest version! Asus weather widget with bclock3d and the glow legacy theme icons. Let me know what you think. 








Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## alopez729

im having trouble with the asus weather widget it keeps going to celsius instead of ferhinheight anyone know how i can resolve this

sorry i found the issue


----------



## cynosure4sure

Lothinator said:


> Here is my current setup..... Hoping Tapatalk doesn't mangle the image too badly.
> 
> Yes I realize this is pretty vanilla compared to some of what has been shared, but I'm not here to impress.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


How did you convert your battery indicator to percentage???


----------



## thedan55

cynosure4sure said:


> How did you convert your battery indicator to percentage???


I'd like to know that too

Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## Joely

cynosure4sure said:


> I'd like to know that too
> 
> Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
> Read the first post and the first page
> Use the search button


Check this out:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18665-0-100-battery-mods-for-cm9a2-225/ and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1510890


----------



## thedan55

thedan55 said:


> Hi lads I'm running CM9 alpha 2 on my hp touchpad and I'm trying to get multi live wallpaper to work bit its just not happening. I'm running nova launcher with 3 home pages.
> 
> The problem I'm having is that wallpapers don't align up to the pages and I've gone through all the settings and I just can't get it to work. Any ideas??
> 
> I've uploaded a Picture. To show you the issues. The picture on my main home pages looks fine but moving to the left or right gives me this....
> 
> View attachment 18638
> 
> 
> Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
> Read the first post and the first page
> Use the search button


any help on this issues lads?


----------



## SnapJackelPop

thedan55 said:


> any help on this issues lads?


I had this issue. Not sure what the exact change was that fixed it but. In advanced settings for it, set it to ignore vertical movement, transition type to none, Make sure to crop/resize ratio is fit to fullscreen.

Then in Nova settings, behavior: Wallpaper scrolling to on.

If that doesn't work let me know and I'll dig through my settings and see if it fixed it.


----------



## qazafee

MidnightRob said:


> Here's part of mine. Wanted everytyhing on the desktop to have a hub type feeling.


how di du do that


----------



## hikira91

Here's a few of my screen.


----------



## thedan55

qazafee said:


> how di du do that


Follow this guide mate. Brilliantly made.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232359
[Layout] "Hubs" with Video Tutorial

Sent from my ICS CM9 HP Touchpad
Read the first post and the first page 
Use the search button


----------



## btack

Gsizzle84 said:


> Its the Asus weather widget.


Where are you finding this asus weather widget. Not showing up in my market

Sent from my ics touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvation27

btack said:


> Where are you finding this asus weather widget. Not showing up in my market
> 
> Sent from my ics touchpad using Tapatalk


It won't..... search for a signed apk


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hikira91 said:


> Here's a few of my screen.


It looks like you did the hubs without ADW EX. Did you, and if so how did you get the overlapping widgets to work?


----------



## eternalx

Is it just me or does the Asus weather widget fails to update on its own? I have it at every hour currently.


----------



## Salvation27

Simple and organized


----------



## FilterX

GarfieldDC said:


> Here's what I have... Only one home screen, I don't like multiple screens.


Hello, can you tell me where you got this wallpaper from? I've found similar "leather" but I haven't had any luck finding this one via google and other wallpaper sites.. Thanks.


----------



## Smok3d

FilterX said:


> Hello, can you tell me where you got this wallpaper from? I've found similar "leather" but I haven't had any luck finding this one via google and other wallpaper sites.. Thanks.


here ya go http://www.talkandroid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Android_52.jpg?3995d3


----------



## FilterX

Smok3d said:


> here ya go http://www.talkandro...d_52.jpg?3995d3


Thank you very Much! Appreicate it.


----------



## travisross69

mine... depending on my mood... lol


----------



## MikeCriggs

Using 160 DPI by choice with latest Nova Launcher beta rather than Trebuchet. I've removed Trebuchet entirely from system.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2r7nabk.png


----------



## jackyduy

This is my screenshot
http://www.box.com/s/bqij91s1ti9zsep5sl0u
http://www.box.com/s/7nxe3s9omfzmbae6bgay

Sorry I dont know how to post a screen shot in here


----------



## PainToad

Launcher: iLauncher (apk modified; set manifest to ICS to get rid of annoying option button & changed dock to Suave HD iPad theme) 
Icons: Various from macthemes


----------



## Okiflyer

Android made my Touchpad more useful.


----------



## Kaerey

Okiflyer said:


> Android made my Touchpad more useful.


I've been looking for some basic calendar widgets that resize nicely. What are you using there for the month calendar?


----------



## Okiflyer

Kaerey said:


> I've been looking for some basic calendar widgets that resize nicely. What are you using there for the month calendar?


Pure Grid Calendar.


----------



## Kaerey

OK here is my quasi hub setup with one screen left to set up, the RSS news feed screen.





































Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMamaSci

I like it very clean and simple


----------



## NYkrinDC

Transformerpad


----------



## FileNotFound

Here's my setup. The screen is actually cut off like this so I can fit more.
CM9 Alpha 2, webOS-like switcher, DPI 132, screen shutdown: 30minutes










Games folder opened:


----------



## freeza




----------



## makatram

Simple.... Most everything I need on my homepage.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## makatram

Sports news....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## makatram

Music/media

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## makatram

Have add my favorite..... Black themed Swype! 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ndn001

Everytime I try to set a pic as my wall paper its giving me an option to crop the pic which I can't seem to disable and my croped wall paper turns out to be blurry, can someone tell me how you guys get the whole pic as wallpaper without croping ?


----------



## Revs9k01

Can anyone tell me how are Hubs being created nwo that ADW wont work right? Is there a new tutorial on how to do this now?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

the only way i know how to do hubs without adw is with Apex Launcher. It has shortcuts to specific homescreens, but not overlapping widgets, so you can make icons that link you to the homescreens, but not the awesome buttons that I was able to make by putting widgets on top of the shortcuts in adw.

if anyone knows how to get widgets to overlap without adw, id love to hear that. probably has to be built into the launcher though.


----------



## Revs9k01

TenderloinShadow said:


> the only way i know how to do hubs without adw is with Apex Launcher. It has shortcuts to specific homescreens, but not overlapping widgets, so you can make icons that link you to the homescreens, but not the awesome buttons that I was able to make by putting widgets on top of the shortcuts in adw.
> 
> if anyone knows how to get widgets to overlap without adw, id love to hear that. probably has to be built into the launcher though.


Guess there is no real way to get Hubs working again like they did before....

Bump, just incase anyone has found a solution....


----------



## dogmanky

ndn001 said:


> Everytime I try to set a pic as my wall paper its giving me an option to crop the pic which I can't seem to disable and my croped wall paper turns out to be blurry, can someone tell me how you guys get the whole pic as wallpaper without croping ?


Reszize your hi-rez images to exactly 1536x1024, then move them to the TP and apply.


----------



## BigMamaSci

> Everytime I try to set a pic as my wall paper its giving me an option to crop the pic which I can't seem to disable and my croped wall paper turns out to be blurry, can someone tell me how you guys get the whole pic as wallpaper without croping ?


You can use the app Wallpaper Slideshow and it applies them correctly without any cropping.


----------



## snook789

BigMamaSci said:


> I like it very clean and simple


Love it! Especially the launcher pad
How was this made ?


----------



## BigMamaSci

snook789 said:


> Love it! Especially the launcher pad
> How was this made ?


ADW Launcher Ex with minimalist icons, Beautiful Widgets for clock and weather. I have switched to Apex launcher, it has better customization but doesn't have the cool launcher dock :-/


----------



## snook789

Just got a TouchPad last week and loaded the latest nightly build of ICS

Came across threads from last year about creating "hubs" for Honeycome
A dedicated screen for each media.
I liked the idea, so I started playing around with it over the weekend....

Here is some screen shots on what I have so far...





























(my old z)










and my home page, which I just have quick link stack for now...


----------



## BigMamaSci

I really like your screen for the TV/movie hub. Very cool wallpaper!


----------



## resistivecorpse

here's my attempt at using tabs with a steampunk style:


----------



## Crosshex12

How do you get the Asus Weather widget?


----------



## noseph

Crosshex12 said:


> How do you get the Asus Weather widget?


Really? It is the first suggestion if you google.
http://bit.ly/Jhcidx


----------



## Zzed

thewhiteboy said:


> Just a question and please don't think I'm trying to be rude..I'm really not. But why do you guys use a clock widget when the time is always in the corner? I'm talking about widgets that are just clocks, not the ones that have the clock and weather/news combined. I just don't get it.


I use a touchstone charger as an easel/deskstand at work... it's easier to see from a distance, and with dpi=120.


----------



## master reiki

snook789 said:


> Just got a TouchPad last week and loaded the latest nightly build of ICS
> 
> Came across threads from last year about creating "hubs" for Honeycome
> A dedicated screen for each media.
> I liked the idea, so I started playing around with it over the weekend....
> 
> Here is some screen shots on what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my old z)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my home page, which I just have quick link stack for now...




Awsome screens man! mind share that last bluish screen?


----------



## passat25

DreamScar said:


> Mine is pretty boring.


Can you tell me what programs and launcher you used to create this homescreen??? It's AWESOME!!!

By the way, where can i get that wallpaper???

Thanks


----------



## DreamScar

ADW EX (launcher), Beautiful Widgets (time/weather widget), Desktop Visualizer to make the shortcuts and an iphone icon set called Orbz. The four icons in the center are in ADW's dockbar so they show up on every screen.

For the wallpaper, google "Deus Ex Office Wallpaper"


----------



## passat25

DreamScar said:


> ADW EX (launcher), Beautiful Widgets (time/weather widget), Desktop Visualizer to make the shortcuts and an iphone icon set called Orbz. The four icons in the center are in ADW's dockbar so they show up on every screen.
> 
> For the wallpaper, google "Deus Ex Office Wallpaper"


Thanks a lot, DreamScar... Propz!


----------



## moshe5368

I use SPB launcher for my cm9 install as I find the extra pages on the launcher are useful and I love the widget features included.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shosh

bump, need more screenies


----------



## makatram

Current setup. 









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infinite Jest

This is what I've had for the past 8 months or so (sad, I know) :










This is what I've had for the past week (one page) :










And this is what I think I'm going to stick with for a bit (made it this morning, left, middle-home, right) :






















Also, is there a way to take screenshots with hardware buttons rather than from the shutdown menu?


----------



## sixohtew

Infinite Jest said:


> This is what I've had for the past 8 months or so (sad, I know) :
> 
> Also, is there a way to take screenshots with hardware buttons rather than from the shutdown menu?


Power + volume down

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Infinite Jest

sixohtew said:


> Power + volume down
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Hmm, I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## sixohtew

Infinite Jest said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to get it to work.


hmm, are you sure youre holding volume down and power are the same time? sometimes ill hold volume up on accident. you gotta hold it for a second or so


----------



## Infinite Jest

sixohtew said:


> hmm, are you sure youre holding volume down and power are the same time? sometimes ill hold volume up on accident. you gotta hold it for a second or so


I'm not sure what I was doing wrong before, but I got it to work now. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vampir1c

This is my current home screen, inspired by Deus Ex Human Revolution which was inspired by Blade Runner lol


----------



## davinci..

Hubs style setup with a minimalistic feel.










Rest of screens flanking homescreen:

































In action, may require setting to hd to see well.


----------



## Salvation27

davinci.. said:


> Hubs style setup with a minimalistic feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of screens flanking homescreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action, may require setting to hd to see well.


you love shoes, huh?


----------



## canonge2

davinci.. said:


> Hubs style setup with a minimalistic feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of screens flanking homescreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action, may require setting to hd to see well.


What launcher are you using?


----------



## Salvation27

Can we bring this back now that we have CM10 and some extra goodies


----------



## sixohtew

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

